# Early Kids motorcycles



## filmonger (Nov 15, 2016)

Do you think these were factory made? If so - were they promotional items only?


----------



## cyclefreak13 (Nov 16, 2016)

The Indian was built out of a British Welbike. Indian did offer the Papoose scooter in the late 40's. The Papoose is a rebadged Corgi Brockhouse, but the engines are slightly different. They ran a different ignition system and didn't have the exposed flywheel like the one in the photo. The tank on the Indian looks to be off of a Simplex servicycle. I have looked at that picture many times and thought it would be neat to replicate that little bike.


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 23, 2016)

I never knew they made bikes like this.  I love the little British one.


----------



## filmonger (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## bricycle (Mar 29, 2017)

When I was a "young'n" I subscribed to "Mini Cycle Magazine" ..... loved all the Binelli cycles in the J.C. Penny's catalogue. I built a Motocross version of a Suzuki K-10, 80cc


----------



## bairdco (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## nycet3 (May 6, 2017)

filmonger said:


> View attachment 428897 View attachment 428898




That's the teenie meanie Jeff Ward!


----------



## nycet3 (May 6, 2017)

Here's my 1970 Cat Slingshot minibike. Not exactly appropriate, but what the heck.


----------



## PCHiggin (May 6, 2017)

nycet3 said:


> Here's my 1970 Cat Slingshot minibike. Not exactly appropriate, but what the heck.
> View attachment 462056
> View attachment 462055



I love the Cats!! I was thinking the same thing about posting my Sons Ruttman and our 2 Honda Z50r mini dirt bikes.I'm going to post a pic of the Ruttman later


----------



## filmonger (Oct 9, 2017)




----------

